
Facebook destroys billions of dollars of shareholder value – Part 2 - astorplaceCLI
https://medium.com/@daxaxelrod/facebook-destroys-billions-of-dollars-of-shareholder-value-with-their-open-source-projects-part-10947d5e8f1a
======
minimaxir
This is an interesting way to burn absolutely any credibility you have
forever.

~~~
mrep
Maybe if you took the first article as being serious. It sounded like satire
to me and given this follow up, I assume it is.

